# Natural Balance dog food



## Katie1 (Jan 13, 2009)

My dog did not care for DVP UltraPremium. She simply would not eat it regardless of me adding in "extras" to make it more appealing. We ended up returning the bag.


----------



## Amber (Jan 23, 2009)

I am the proud owner of a 12 year old yellow lab that developed food allergies. After researching the ingredients of several dog foods, I tried Natural Balance L.I.D. Venison and Sweet Potato dry and canned food. My dog was eager to eat it up quickly. He loved it and all the other L.I.D. that Natural Balance carries. WOW! What an amazing difference! The pink itchy skin went away and the bald spots grew back. His coat is beautiful! He is definately a happier dog. Thank you Dick Van Patten for the wonderful healthy products! Definately voting a 10 out of 10, being the best!


----------



## Karen_Miller (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello, I've been reading about your dog food and was wondering if u can feed it to puppies? And I also live at the zip code 49847 and where can i buy it? thanks.....Karen


----------



## Don_Jarrell (Oct 29, 2009)

About three weeks ago I started feeding my dog your Natural Balance L.I.D. line (various flavors) because I was concerned about his itchy skin and dry coat. I was concerned at first from reading about your 2007 recall, but noticed that you had taken steps to rectify the problem ane prevent anything like that happening again. So far it's worked out great -- Z's coat is markedly improved, it's really glossy and shiny! And he has stopped scratching and various red patches on his skin are gone! I'm hoping your quality control is as good as your website claims and am trusting you to deliver what is so far a superior product!


----------



## Rachel (Nov 21, 2009)

Natural Balance is a very very good food for those with allergies and even sensitive stomachs. I love the line and recommend it highly for those with a hypoallergenic dog. 

Rachel 
Manager of a Pet Food Company in Texas


----------



## lisa_r (Dec 10, 2009)

I recently switched to Natural Balance for my Black Labs. They too were having itchy skin and ears, foot chewing, and bad gas (dog farts are terrible!). We were using Canadae and tried to switch to the fish Canadae and the itching and fur loss was terrible. Since switching, the itching has really slowed down (it's only been 3 weeks) and honestly - their farts don't smell. My only complaint is the cost. It's a bit of a stretch budget wise. Maybe someone out there has an idea on a food mix. Also, I was told that dogs should have their foods switched every few months. Who out there knows about this?


----------



## Jenny2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lisa - yes its a stretch to feed your dog good food... but would you worry the same about yourself? Do you wanna pay the vet bills down the road for the damage cheap dog food does? to me, and maybe for you too, your dog is a family member... would you feed your family member a plate of toxins or good wholesome food. i know i wouldnt.


----------



## Kate2 (Dec 19, 2009)

My sons English Bulldog is on NB and is doing well! He adopted "BOB" and had serious skin problems! (that was caused by previous owners !!) Since he switched him over to NB, his skin after 1 yr, due to the fact he had almost no fur, is wonderful! He is doing well and the vet says the food is wonderful for him. I just posted a FEW words about Blue Buffalo and the diarrhea ist causing one of my dogs...So, slowly I will be switching him to NB . I am hoping this will help him..yes, I took him to vet and after a costly vet bill and tests, nothing showed up and I am thinking it is his diet. Wish me luck because I hate to see him not feeling well!


----------



## Holly (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, Lisa, I fed Bailey a lower quality food for months. In two months I spent over 400.00 at the vet for ear infections and skin problems, and that doesn't even take into consideration poor Bailey's suffering!!!!! From a purely cost perspective....I am SAVING money!!!!!


----------



## Jeff_Murphy (Jan 28, 2010)

No comment yet, but need some advise from someone. I have an eleven month old
minature Spoodle (Half Snouzer half Poodle). When I got her a four months old the pet store had her on Nutro and she got a little sick so I put her on Science Diet and she loved it.However after going to the vet and doing blood work on her she told me to I to change to a brand of dog food that was calcium free because our breed has Snouzer in her and they do not process calcium too well and most dog foods add calcium. She sold me this dog food (forget the name), but my dog does not like it. So today at Petco the manager told me about Natural Balance. Thinking I was on to my solution, I'm reading mixed reviews and am not so sure anymore. Besides, no one me has mentioned a Snouzer. So, any help out there? thks


----------



## Shiela (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a rottie that had terrible allergies and constant anal gland problems. I've fed him premium foods since the IAM's recall and have even had him on the BARF diet. I recently switched him to the Chicken LID and his problems have almost completely disappeared! I spent over $1,000 last year in vet bills and my next trip would have been to have his anal glands surgically removed for another $500.00. This food has been a blessing!!! And like other posters, my dog is less gassy and the gas doesn't stink - another blessing!


----------



## Priscilla (Feb 27, 2010)

My English Bulldog Sarge has suffered terribly with skin conditions and allergies for the last two years. I have tried Veterinary special diets, home cooked food, you name it and still he continued to itch. I switched over to Natural Balance Sweet Potato/Fish dry food two weeks ago and within the first three days I noticed he was not scratching as much. By the fourth day Sarge was completely switched over and his scratching has gone away.He loves the food and now I think I will buy him the treats. thank you for such a great product...my six year old "bully" is acting like a puppy again!


----------



## Gretchen (Mar 13, 2010)

I have had a Golden Ret for 3 years this summer she became quite ill with food allergys runing eye's nose, itching all over she was a mess. I put her on the NB Fish and Sweet potato, she has done very well on this but now has gained 4 pounds the vet put her on the Hill's R/D diet and she has started itching again and eye's are runing again, well I read the ingredent's well no wonder for a dog with grain allergies, this Hills sucks and I am going to go back to NB I just won't feed her so much and now spring is here and we can walk again. Thank you for NB. p.s. Her coat is getting dull again and falling out,


----------



## Howard (Apr 8, 2010)

I fed my Australian Terrier NB Original Formula. She liked it. However, once NB products were recalled for containing Chinese poison, I switched to Abady. I found out that most premium and super premium brands outside of Purina and Iams are made by one company in Utah. So, I decided to switch to an outfit that makes all of their items in-house.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Eric, do you know how makes this dog food? and do you have any clue who makes their treats? On the back of the Potato and duck formula treats, it says, "Manufactured for Natural Balance Pet Foods,Inc."


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Howard, Champion foods (Orijen & Acana), Nurtrapet(Evo,Innova,Karma,Cal,Natura and Healthwise), Fromm, Merrick,Timberwolf,Horizon and I think Petcurean all make their own dog food. I would never ever feed abady to my dog. It has the worst ingredients this side of Ol roy..Just a big bag of LARD AND FEATHERS!!!


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

CJ Foods in Berns, Kansas makes this food.....along with Blue Buffalo, Burns, Castor & Pollux, Drs. Foster&Smith, and Wellness. 

I do not know what "middle of the road" and "low lines" that CJ Foods produces.


----------



## Michelle12 (May 18, 2010)

I also have schnauzer. There is not much info out there that I can find on nutrition for this breed. The only thing my vet says is high fiber and low fat. Well he did say to try sd lamb and rice or iams. But they look like crap foods.
She is currently on blue buffalo lamb and rice, but it seems like she belches it alot I am thinking because of the garlic in the food. So, I too am looking for something else.
Any suggestion anyone??


----------



## Orlando (May 28, 2010)

I am thinking about switching my Shih Tzu's dog food. Pierre is currently on Science Diet Little Bits and seem to like the taste of the food, but after speaking to the rep at Petco about the type of food I was feeding him. She highlighted that the ingredents that make up the food had bi-products, corn and wheat which are not good for any pet. So, after listening and reading further about Science Diet it kind of made me sick to know I am possibly feeding my dog crap.

However, after reading serveral of the reviews above I am a little torn on which way to go regarding his food. Is Nature Balance the best one on the market. I am not money stricken so buying him the top of the line food will not be a problem for me. My focus is to ensure he doesn't eat crapy food that will cause him problems in the long run. So can someone provide additional feedback to help me out. 

Thanks,

O


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Orlando, pick one of these brands and feel good about what you feed your dog.

The A list
1. Orijen, Grain free. 
2. Evo, Grain free. 
3. Horizon Legacy, Grain free. 
4. Acana, some grain free. 
5. Innova
6. Wellness Core, Grain free. 
7. Blue Wilderness, Grain free. 
8. Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free. 
9. Fromm, surf & turf is grain free
10. Merrick, Some grain free. 

Good quality for a low price
1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list

1. California Natural
2. Instinct, Grain free. 
3. Now, Grain free. 
4. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
5. Artemis
6. Evangers
7. Timberwolf
8. Wellness
9. Solid Gold
10. Canidae
11.Health Wise
12.Karma


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

As of June 18 2010 Natural Balance has a recall http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm216298.htm


----------



## Michael5 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have had my blue nose pitbull for 2.5 mnths now and when i got her the food she was being fed was not very good. she had a rash and the worst gas ever. i read tons of reveiws on foods and found NB to be a great food. i hve been feeding it to her since and she has improvd ten folds. tons of energy shiny coat less gas and no rashes. i would recommened NB to everyone its great. and my dog loves it as well ecspecialy the sweet potato & fish formula.


----------



## Michelle11 (May 7, 2010)

Jess you are right some people don't even bother to look at the links that we leave,check my post above....I posted that on June 30th.. and the next dude that comes to this page just goes on about how much his dog loves this food,which is great...although he mentions the fish formula,I hope he doesn't have a bag of the recalled Chicken formula too...


----------



## Diane2 (Sep 7, 2010)

I just purchased Natural Balance because I've noticed one of my dogs scratching all the time. Both dogs graze quite often too. So I made the switch to Natural Balance and I hope to see great results. I found a web site that helped me make the Natural Balance choice. 

http://dogtorj.tripod.com/id39.html

This Doctor breaks down almost every dog food and writes an opinion. Innovative and Royal Canin are no longer top choices because they now use Soybean Oil. A very interesting read.

To Michele... I read your comment about the "dude" who's name is Michael. Michael did not say he was feeding his dog Sweet Potato and Chicken. He clearly stated Sweet Potato and Fish. I read the recall link and they clearly state the recall is a precaution. I'm sure it's linked to the recent egg recall.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

D


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Diane, any one who recommends Diamond, Avoderm and Royal Canin is NOT very knowledgeable in my book. Avoderm is a middle of the road dog food. Yes, I feed TOTW, which is made by Diamond, but I rotate my dogs diet. But the other 2, are garbage and the manufactures can't be trusted. He even thinks a SUPER low grade dog food like Eukanuba is a clean dog food. Flint River Ranch, is a food I would never feed. After this company(Natural balance) changed their formula's I feel they moved why down the list. Here is a list I recommend and I would feed any of them.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
7.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
8.	Artemis
9.	Fromm
10.	Merrick, before grain.
11.	Horizon Legacy
12. Evo

The B list
1. Now, Grain free. 
2. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
3. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
5. Instinct
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
9. Natures Logic
10. First Mate
11. Kirkland, Costco
12. California Natural


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Diamond products seem to give my Dog the worse digestive issues, bad gas, diarrhea and sometimes vomiting. ALL their products seem to do this that I've tried, from the reg Diamond lines and including their upper scale brands like TOTW, Solid Gold Beef Formula, and Canidae


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Correction: The Pacific Stream formula from TOTW and the Natural balance Sweet Potato and Fish didn't seem as bad, but he couldn't hold his weight on w/ those low calorie Hypo-allergenic type formulas.


----------



## Natasha (Oct 22, 2010)

My 6 year old dog just died. I'd been feeding her the Natural Balance chicken and sweet potato version dry dog food for a few years due to a skin allergy. She had the same symptoms that my 7 year old pit had in 2006. Both dogs died of what was believed to be cancer, just dropped one day with labored breathing and congestive heart failure with fluid around the heart. My mother's dog also ate this same food and had cancer and died too young. I was assured that the food was safe after the recall but I seriously doubt it after watching my dog go through the exact same ordeal that my first dog did. I recommend that you stay away from this dog food!


----------



## Jan2 (Dec 21, 2010)

I switched to Natural Balance Limited because my dog has bad skin problems for several years now starting in late summer through fall with this fall being the worse case yet. The vet and I know that certain foods are better than the brands with by products/wheat/grain, etc, and considered a food allergy. However, we are linking my dog's skin problems to the heartworm medicine. Every year she slowly gets worse toward fall and better in the three months she is off the heartworm meds (Jan/Feb/Mar). Did you know that it is poison we are giving our dogs. The meds do not prevent heart worm larva, but kill it in the blood stream. In other words our dogs and cats are walking around with poison in their systems. The heart worms also cause death, so what can you do? We are going to try Revolution on her this spring in hopes it will not cause this horrible skin and shedding problem.


----------



## Shana_Love (Jan 10, 2011)

I was feeding my very allergic to everything American Staffordshire Terrier Pit Bull the Natural Balance Sweet Potatoe and Venison for about 9 months and he was constantly getting GI upsets, i'm an RVT, I knew this food wasn't the greatest but it was semi controlling his allergies. Finally I got sick of it when it landed him in my hospital for 3 days. My boss, the DVM that owns the practice, took a look at his food and pretty much said it's crap in a bag. I switched him the Nature's Domain, it's amazing! I now HATE NB and tell everyone. And btw you should never take advice from the pet store employees, going through seminars on products doesn't make them experts or anywhere close to it. Honestly they're all idiots and their advice becomes the greatest jokes at the vets office. I love when clients come in and start with "the sales person at the pet store said" or "the breeder said" always ask your vet thats what they're here for!


----------



## Jörg (Jan 22, 2011)

Natasha says: 
October 21, 2010 at 1:25 pm 
My 6 year old dog just died. I’d been feeding her the Natural Balance chicken and sweet potato version dry dog food for a few years
.............................................................

For a few years?

I think the chicken formula is a new formula, first time made in 2009?

Sorry, i dont believe what you wrote!


----------



## gailb (Feb 28, 2011)

My boxer has food allergies. When I first adopted him they had him on Nutro, so that is what I fed him until the recall. Finally took him to a vet (an allergy specialist) who put him on Hill's Prescription rabbit and potato. After 2 weeks, he was doing so much better. She told me to try Natural Balance Potato and Duck, Natures' Recipe Vegetarian or Wellness because it was easier for me than having to try to get to the vet's for the prescription food when they were open. I went to Petco and found 2 of the 3. I couldn't find the Wellness formula for skin allergies. I started out on NB Potato and Duck. He was doing great except for some weight gain. Then all of a sudden he started getting sick a lot, vomiting and diarrhea at least a couple days a week. Went to the NB website and they said they had changed the formula and that sickness might occur for the first few days. He kept getting sick, so I switched him to the Sweet potato and fish formula of NB mixed with Nature's Recipe vegetarian. He did better and gradually switched over strictly to Nature's Recipe. So far so good but I think I'm going to look for some of these other brands that are recommended. We know he can't have corn or chicken, he breaks out in hives or has an asthma attack with both of those. Not sure about beef or turkey or the other grains yet. We're testing him by challenge with a different type food for 7-10 days at a time. So far, have only gotten through chicken, corn and rice. Is there any company out there that makes a good dog food and has not had a recall, preferably a natural formula for allergies?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

These are all pretty darn good dog foods. But it is in your court to go to there website and see if they have anything that fits your dogs needs. http://www.championpetfoods.com/
The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, pacifica & grassland Only.
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, ONLY.
5.	GO, grain free /Endurance Only.
6.	Fromm, 4 star.
7.	Merrick
8.	Wellness Core
9.	Blue Wilderness
10.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
11.	Artemis

The B list
1. GO, the rest of their products.
2. Evangers
3. Timberwolf
4. Fromm, the rest of their products.
5. Instinct
6. Wellness super 5 mix
7. Now, Grain free. 
8. Solid Gold
9. Precise Holistic Complete, Only.
10. Natures Logic
11. Pinnacle
12. First Mate
13. Kirkland or Natural Domain, Costco!(mainly because of cost)
14. Now, the rest of their products.

The C list
1.	Nutrisource
2.	Evo
3.	Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul
4.	Exclusive
5.	Pure Vita
6.	Canidae, Grain Free ALS, Only.
7.	Wellness 
8.	Earthborn
9.	Annamaet
10.	Organix
11.	Natural Balance, not all are good!
12.	Whole Earth farms, this well move up!
13.	Premium Edge
14.	Innova


----------



## Angie_M (Feb 25, 2011)

I switched my Pom to Natural Balance about a year ago after she kept having e.coli infections in her urinary track. The doc said most likely because she is so low to the ground and she can't reach around to clean herself. So, baby wipes and water rinse after teetee! (She stays inside except for potty time.) Next vet trip was after a very bloody stool most likely because I feed her watermelon (Yes she liked it and I didn't think a little would hurt). Changed food to only Natural Balance L.I.D. canned (all flavors) mixed with NB Dry Duck and Potato small bites. Have not been back to vet since.

Problem is she has gained too much and I don't feed her anywhere near the amount recommended on the label. She is 12 years old, has some arthritus, and is not fond of taking walks.


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

Natasha says:
October 21, 2010 at 1:25 pm
My 6 year old dog just died. I’d been feeding her the Natural Balance chicken and sweet potato version dry dog food for a few years
---------------

You're kidding with this post, right? I highly doubt there is any correlation between your dog's death and the food. If that were true, dogs all over the country would be dropping like flies.

Did you and your family members all happen to get your dogs from pet stores?


----------



## K._Barker (May 30, 2011)

I was recommended to useNatural Balance "synergy" for my black lab.
She had a lot of health issues, since I've adopted her as a pup from a negligent environment.
she had to overcome Lyme disease and blostomycostis(fatal), so proper nutrition was of the utmost importance for her!
Well, I just purchased the third bag, and I must say that it does cost more than I'm used to paying, but our dog looks and feels great now. Her coat is shiny & silky soft, she's energetic and very happy. She normally doesn't take to new foods either with her sensitive stomack ,but with this one, she had no problem digesting it either.It does contain digestive enzymes in it too. I would highly recommend it !


----------



## K._Barker (May 30, 2011)

oops I meant to give that food 5 stars read above!


----------



## Kelley_King (Aug 9, 2011)

I used to use the old Natural Balance formulas and everyone did well. THen, they changed the formula to the sweet potato. My dogs' stools were orange, and loose. We changed over gradually but this continued. I chose to stop the foods before they turned into The Great Pumpkin.

I liked NB and it sounds like they have tight quality control. I am considering giving the LID a try for allergy reasons. 

The information you folks provide here is so helpful. Thank you everyone.


----------



## k2 (Dec 12, 2011)

i switched my dogs to NB. after the third bag they started to have GI problems. well that ended that. i put them back on purina and as much as i hate to say it, they r doing fine. they r actually eating again and seem happy. i'm glad. sometimes i think the better dog food is causing more problems in our dogs. i been feeding them purina for years and all my dogs lived a long healthy life. thats just my opinion.


----------



## GRoth (Dec 18, 2011)

I had my Boston Terrier on this food of two years with no problem but recently bought a fresh bag. Within a couple of days of feeding her the new bag she had terrible gas, vomiting and violent diarrhea with a few drops of blood at the end. I took her off the food for a couple of weeks with the advice from my vet and she was doing great! Then I feed her the food again and within 12 hours my dog had the same symptoms. Upon searching the internet I found a lot and I mean a lot of people with the same problems (go to consumeraffairs.com). Not sure if they changed the formula or something but I was not going to continue to risk my dogs health to find out. Now feeding her Taste of the Wild and she is doing amazing!


----------



## Chris9 (Dec 23, 2011)

I started feeding my 14 yr old lab/collie mix NB (beef formula in the tube - combined with Benefil dry food - mixed together) about 6 months ago when she stopped eating the purina food that I had fed her her whole life. She was under weight and her coat was not full and shiny among other health issues. Within a few weeks, she was putting on weight, coat very shiny, and seems very happy. It's a lot more expensive than the run of the mill stuff, but I would say it is definitely worth it.


----------



## Rosalie (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone feeding Natural Balance should READ THIS - 
THERE IS A SERIOUS PROBLEM WITH THIS FOOD LINE FOR BOTH DOGS AND CATS, KIBBLE AND CANNED:
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/natural_balance.html

One of our breed rescue members entire household of dogs and cats are in serious condition, and now she has over $5000 in vet bills.


----------



## Kent (Feb 15, 2012)

This food is awesome. It's great to keep things natural. Check out our antler dog chews at www.antlerbone.com

Buy Antler Dog Chews


----------



## christine9 (Mar 2, 2012)

As everyone has written, stay away from Natural Balance. They cannot even meet California "made in the USA" standards as their ingredients come from China. I tried the new cat food they have and it looks like cat vomit and smelled like it too. What are they thinking.

And all the recalls!! It is time for the pet owners to unite and file a class action suit for all of our pets that have been harmed by this food...save your money and buy something else of better quality and truly made in the USA.

Even the veterinarians and objecting to this food and some are tired of treating the poor sick cats and dogs due to this food...

Want to save money??? Stay away from Natural Balance


----------



## PAUX (Apr 26, 2012)

It is a toxic food. Pets react acutely or its adverse affects are accumulative, ending with liver damage, kidney failure or dying from bloat. They don't even manufacture their own product, they have it subcontracted by other lage manufacturing companies, some with very bad track records...diamond. They also import some of their ingredients from China +. It is all about the money not the health of our furry friends.


----------



## PAUX (Apr 26, 2012)

In response to "Jorge", you apparently do not know much about toxins, or how they affect the body. Natasha, knows her dog and knows what happened to him. I also lost a dog to this brand recently. Their formula's have changed, and some are very high on plant fiber and low on meat protein, this in itself will cause many health problems. They also use ingredients from China, what toxins could be present, industrial waste[?], (they have put it into animal feed). Zinc can be very toxic, so can copper. It is very evident that there is something very wrong with this brand. They spend more money in advertizing and merchandizing than they do on the product. So, inform yourself prior to putting others down for what they have experienced with use of this garbage they call quality pet food. For having 151 tests there sure are a lot of bad microorganisms and toxins that get past them.


----------



## Yolanda (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree with PAUX above.....no one cares as long as they can make good money, they will kill our dogs...disgusting.....I can make my own dog biscuits and dog food at home, ...at least I know what's in it....


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 11, 2013)

I love Natural Balance. My dogs are almost 5 months old. I have been feeding my 2 toy poodles Natural Balance Alpha - the Lamb, Chicken, and Rabbit grain-free formula for almost 3 months. They love it. I mainly started feeding this brand because one of them was a poop eater and I wanted it to stop. This food did the trick. All of the food totally digests. Their poop has firmed up and they dont mess with it anymore. I also use the Natural Balance L.I.T. treats - the sweet potato and Bison ones. Once again, my dogs are in love with the treats. Even though this is expensive food (my 12.5 lb bag costs $40) it is totally worth it.


----------

